# Help! Broken wastegate rod, 2.0T FSI



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

Hello people!
Long story short, my warranty will not cover me due to some specific reasons, so it seems im on my own right now.
My question is: is THIS part from the wastegate rod replaceable?? Ive seen the FORGE replacement for the rod, but it doesnt seem to include that broken part i have.
Here's a pic of the part and my problem:








Forge's:








Thanks!


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Help! Broken wastegate rod, 2.0T FSI (Fahrvernugen)*

1: Why wouldnt they cover it? Thats a bs excuse
2: I got a blown stock turbo at my house. If i can take off the part you need ill send it to you.


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: Help! Broken wastegate rod, 2.0T FSI (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_1: Why wouldnt they cover it? Thats a bs excuse
2: I got a blown stock turbo at my house. If i can take off the part you need ill send it to you.









First of all, thanks for the intereset! I need help ASAP!
Warranty will not cover it due to ECU Reflash. Its the THIRD time that it breaks and VWOA is looking for outside factors for the malfunction, and they are hunting down Reflash's.
As for your part....im 100% interested!!
Please let me know how can we work on me getting this part. 
Thanks a LOT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sfajk1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Is your wastegate sticking? I don't see vacuum being able to cause enough force to break the rod, but I've seen a few wastegates where the bushing goes bad and it will not pivot - just something to check before throwing a new part in.


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (sfajk1)*

I really cannot tell at this point. Truth is its been happening since around 25k miles, on an untouched engine.
But i also find very doubtful that boost alone is the main cause...there's got to be something else going on there.


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (Fahrvernugen)*

Still looking for solutions...any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GTiWV (Jul 31, 2008)

sounds like a great time to go K04!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (GTiWV)*

Can you go to another dealer? not replacing it because of being chipped is a bunch of malarky.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Unfortunately, the adjustable turnbuckle at the end of the rod on this application is pretty much permanently riveted to the wastegate flapper of the exhaust housing, so it can't be replaced by itself.
Because of this, our replacement actuator re-uses the OEM turnbuckle.
How exactly did this break?
No other modifications, least of all a tune, should cause it to fail.










_Modified by [email protected] at 2:11 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Unfortunately, the adjustable turnbuckle at the end of the rod on this application is pretty much permanently riveted to the wastegate flapper of the exhaust housing, so it can't be replaced by itself.
Because of this, our replacement actuator re-uses the OEM turnbuckle.
How exactly did this break?
No other modifications, least of all a tune, should cause it to fail.
_Modified by [email protected] at 2:11 PM 1-18-2010_

First, thanks for the Interest.








It broke like this: (ill use your pic to describe)








This has happend 3 times...not sure where it broke first time. Second time was the rod itself which broke (easy fix with your Forge replacement) and this time that on pic.
First time engine was 100% stock. Second and third time i was on GIAC file.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (Fahrvernugen)*

3 Times?
*3?*
What's going on? Do you track the car? Is it getting too hot?


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes, three times.
At 25k miles, then at 28k miles (yes, just 3k) and now at 48k miles. My car is daily driven. Not track beaten. I do have spirited driving style, but nothing 50% of people with a Turbo car will do.
As for warranty, it was void due to Reflash Modification. So i got no Powertrain warranty...although i was just around 900 miles short of losing it anyway.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_3 Times?
*3?*
What's going on? Do you track the car? Is it getting too hot?

Arin I think your on to something, If that pressed sleeve cracked then i bet the EGT's are sky high and causing metal fatigue.



_Modified by TheBox at 11:39 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (TheBox)*

Im on GIAC file.
But first failure was on a bone stock engine.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (Fahrvernugen)*

My bad I just read the thread over. That is very very strange that it Even did it when it was stock.


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (TheBox)*

Exactly...make no inmediate sense. Dealer was unable to determine the problem. VWOA was also unable to determine the problem.
Maybe some kind of external factor is acting on this rod. Ive been feeling a rough overall sensation when accelerating for more than 25k miles, but dealer wasnt also able to determine the cause. Maybe this and the broken piece has something to do....
Bad engine mount turning into unwanted engine movement turning into rod hitting something?? Beats me!


----------



## ProperNice (Dec 6, 2007)

How did they find out you had a reflash? FMI in case I have to take my car in for something.


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (ProperNice)*

Lets just say they found out without even touching the car...and VWOA has something to do with it. So, i cannot tell you if a dealer can find a reflash by just doing troubleshooting or looking for it electronically some way.
And YES, VWOA will void your Powertrain warranty if they find out you have a Reflash. THIS is the case.







Still, warranty isnt voided completly. Anything non-related to powertrain is not affected. Neither engine repairs due to Recalls.
They didnt even changed my belt tensioner because of this...it started doing noises and it will die probably before summer time...











_Modified by Fahrvernugen at 5:59 AM 1-19-2010_


----------



## vwman8 (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (Fahrvernugen)*

I also have a 2006 VW GLI, and have had the same problem, but mine has broken 4 times, (1) 36,939 miles, (2) 38,924 miles (3) 40,418 miles (4)47,969. My wastegate rod is breaking where the nut meets the thread.
Only mods on my car are a CAI, and exhaust. These mods have been on my car since the 2nd week after I got my car in 2006. The dealership did oil changes, fluid changes and fixed the wastegate rod 2 times with out ever saying i was voiding the warranty because of the mods on my car. 
Once the wastegate rod broke a third time, I was then told that i was voiding the warranty because I had the CAI on my car, and that VWOA did not have record of the CAI ever being on there, because if it was they would have never done the work. Unfortunately i had to get a lemon law lawyer and take it to another dealership before they fix the wastegate rod. Then it happened again, but this time it was bad, not only did the wastgate rod break, but the cat converter took a crap and split in half, the exhaust had a crack in it and i had to have 3 engine mounts replaced. Result equaled my car in the shop for 18days with no rental or loaner, because they had to figure out if the problems were caused by my CAI. After they could not figure out what was causing the problem, they decided to do the repairs as a good faith, but not under warranty????? 
I am currently still in my lawsuit with VW, because I know that an CAI could not have caused all those problems. Just glad to see that someone else is having this problem, because according to my dealership this is the first time this has ever happened.....


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*

thats nuts that most dont have it break, but the people who do break it have it happen alot...
maybe the wastegate was getting forced open too much and it busted the rod?


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (vwman8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwman8* »_I also have a 2006 VW GLI, and have had the same problem, but mine has broken 4 times, (1) 36,939 miles, (2) 38,924 miles (3) 40,418 miles (4)47,969. My wastegate rod is breaking where the nut meets the thread.
Only mods on my car are a CAI, and exhaust. These mods have been on my car since the 2nd week after I got my car in 2006. The dealership did oil changes, fluid changes and fixed the wastegate rod 2 times with out ever saying i was voiding the warranty because of the mods on my car. 
Once the wastegate rod broke a third time, I was then told that i was voiding the warranty because I had the CAI on my car, and that VWOA did not have record of the CAI ever being on there, because if it was they would have never done the work. Unfortunately i had to get a lemon law lawyer and take it to another dealership before they fix the wastegate rod. Then it happened again, but this time it was bad, not only did the wastgate rod break, but the cat converter took a crap and split in half, the exhaust had a crack in it and i had to have 3 engine mounts replaced. Result equaled my car in the shop for 18days with no rental or loaner, because they had to figure out if the problems were caused by my CAI. After they could not figure out what was causing the problem, they decided to do the repairs as a good faith, but not under warranty????? 
I am currently still in my lawsuit with VW, because I know that an CAI could not have caused all those problems. Just glad to see that someone else is having this problem, because according to my dealership this is the first time this has ever happened.....

Man...ive been doing reasearch on this for years, and i think you ARE the guy which i found with the same problem more than a year ago. If you are, then we seem to be basicly alone!!
Sucks...your case seems to be worst than mine, basicly because of THAT last episode. 
In my case, i just kissed VWOA & My dealer (YES, THE ONLY ONE IN THE ISLAND...







) goodbye and just deal with this all by myself. Im currently in the process of fixing my backup car (a broken Corrado VR6...lol...gotta love VW) in order to get started into finding a permanent solution. Still, im using the Jetta as is...no boost...but at least it runs as fast as a Kia Rio. 
As for now, my plan is to either fix the actual broken part (welding it if posible and re-enforcing it in the process) or just fabricate a replacement from scratch on a local Machine Shop. But ill will know for sure when i have the Turbo Manifold out of the car.
Dude, lets keep in touch...maybe we can help ourselves in the long run. Maybe you find the cause of this problem thru your process....or i find a permanent solution which can help us both. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Krieger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krieger* »_thats nuts that most dont have it break, but the people who do break it have it happen alot...
maybe the wastegate was getting forced open too much and it busted the rod?

Its a mystery...ive talked to several people who have turbo knowledge and they dont seem to find a logical explanation to this. There are ways to get it broken, but they seem to fade when we start adding up the scenarios. SUCKS.


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Fahrvernugen)*

hmmm... i like the idea of temps getting way too hot. What about excessive vibrations? Makes me wonder if there is some sort of undampened chatter going on back there somewhere.


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (SCIROCCO SPEED)*

I do have some suspicion about vibrations...my engine hasnt been smooth since around 20K miles....who knows...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2007)

I have seen this happen multiple times on track cars using stock K03. Never really nailed down why it happened but seems to be from fatigue. Starts as a small crack and then snap. Time to tig weld it or step up to a K04!


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I have seen this happen multiple times on track cars using stock K03. Never really nailed down why it happened but seems to be from fatigue. Starts as a small crack and then snap. Time to tig weld it or step up to a K04!

Really??
I was in a circuit track once, and it was a week before it broke the second time, with ECU flash. It was a actually "Party Lap" event, which was basicly driving around the track with a bunch of other cars and a pace car all the time to regulate speed...but that was it...no intense continuous racing at all. Just a few W.O.T.'s after hitting some apex's.
My driving style is not extreme...nor granny like. 
3 to 5 "3/4 W.O.T." on every daily commute...or around 33 miles every day. 95% of the time, i dont get over 4,500...and when i do, i NEVER get over 6,000. I think i bumped the rev limiter just once in almost 50k miles. Like most of us know, these engine's dont need to be revved in order to make them produce serious power...even less when they are Flashed. What i may be guilty of, is doing those few WOT from a stand still...but logic tells me its the tranny that suffers, not the turbo. Maybe is a Wheel Hop related issue (still have it even after the dog bone insert Mod).
Hell...even my clutch grabs just like day 1. This sucks.









_Modified by Fahrvernugen at 3:59 AM 2-2-2010_


_Modified by Fahrvernugen at 3:59 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Fahrvernugen)*

Go VW!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Just buy a K04 already MANG!!!!


----------



## mk6_myke (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (Fahrvernugen)*

Me too, that really sucks bro. I just spoke to my dealer and they were tellin me the do warranty work on flashed cars all the time. I wonder whats up with that?







I say step up to a K04!


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Go VW!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Just buy a K04 already MANG!!!!









Hehe...no $$$ for it. Also not really interested in the added power or having other different things broken because of the added stress.








I just want a fairly fast reliable vw sleeper sedan...yeah, kinda hard i guess LOL. 
Ill keep my 170k VR6 Corrado as the official Beater car...







...amazingly its been more reliable in terms of miles proportion. 
[YEAH, a Rado beating an MK5 in reliability..LMAO...and U guys thought U had seen everything already!]












_Modified by Fahrvernugen at 4:17 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## TDIdreaming (Feb 16, 2010)

_Modified by TDIdreaming at 10:06 AM 2-16-2010_


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (TDIdreaming)*

TDI dreaming...you were saying? LOL


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## bostonaudi1 (May 14, 2006)

*Re: (Fahrvernugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fahrvernugen* »_
Hehe...no $$$ for it. Also not really interested in the added power or having other different things broken because of the added stress.








I just want a fairly fast reliable vw sleeper sedan...yeah, kinda hard i guess LOL. 
Ill keep my 170k VR6 Corrado as the official Beater car...







...amazingly its been more reliable in terms of miles proportion. 
[YEAH, a Rado beating an MK5 in reliability..LMAO...and U guys thought U had seen everything already!]









_Modified by Fahrvernugen at 4:17 AM 2-2-2010_

Not surprised, I had a G60 and SLC, both excellent, made in Germany and well screwed together! C's were awesome, and better handling too.


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (bostonaudi1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bostonaudi1* »_
Not surprised, I had a G60 and SLC, both excellent, made in Germany and well screwed together! C's were awesome, and better handling too.


Im getting it ready to make it my daily driver once again...so i can have time to fix the Turbo problem on my Jetta.


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

Problem fixed.

We replaced the broken part with an ebay universal wastegate rod, which is now bolted to a Shoulder screw that was welded where the original rivet was. 

Very cheap solution (less than $35 including weld), and its way less fragile than OEM part. Also, now turbo manifold can be seprated in two pieces without having to uninstall pressure unit, and rod can be replace without having to take the whole unit out of the car.


----------

